
Dropping in with Gravitational Waves (Suitable for Kids) - DrScump
https://www.jpl.nasa.gov/edu/teach/activity/dropping-in-with-gravitational-waves/
======
gus_massa
It's a nice experiment about waves, but it's totally unrelated to the
Gravitational waves or the methods to detect them in LIGO. It's as accurate as
a model of gravitational waves like as a model of seismic waves in
earthquakes.

